# Ladybug



## NateS (Aug 6, 2010)

Thought the square crop worked better for these....and man these shells are hard to light.


----------



## DubbinTy (Aug 7, 2010)

Nice shots! im jealous i havent been able to find any ladybugs


----------



## DirtyDFeckers (Aug 8, 2010)

Nevermind being jealous of the ladybugs, I'm jealous of this dude's skills!  Nice shots.


----------



## santde (Aug 9, 2010)

Excellent snap...... I love it.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Aug 9, 2010)

Absolutely love it! always wondered what lady bugs looked like up close. thanks


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Aug 9, 2010)

Those are pretty good for a single light series.  Totally agree about their shells.  Its like trying to shoot a glass sphere.

Which makes me wonder. You ever shoot the more shiny characters with a cpl?


----------



## NateS (Aug 9, 2010)

Arkanjel Imaging said:


> Those are pretty good for a single light series.  Totally agree about their shells.  Its like trying to shoot a glass sphere.
> 
> Which makes me wonder. You ever shoot the more shiny characters with a cpl?



Thanks all.

I don't own a CPL and a 72mm high quality one is out of my budget currently.  I'd be interested in seeing results from that though...I know it would cut on reflections, but would it cut out the light bouncing off?  I've always wondered that myself.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Aug 9, 2010)

Well you would definitely lose a couple stops of light.  But it might be worth the trade-off for super shiny subjects.


----------



## Stormchase (Aug 9, 2010)

I would think you would just bump up the power on the flash to make up for the stops lost?


----------



## NateS (Aug 9, 2010)

Yeah, I understand all of that...problem is that with using a 180mm lens (sometimes 252mm) and a softbox...I'm already having to use a good bit of power which is hurting my recycle times....I like to fire away a lot of shots in succession so hurting my recycling times would be a big negative....could be a small sacrifice for these types of bugs though...I just don't have $150 to drop on a CPL right now.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Aug 9, 2010)

Stormchase said:


> I would think you would just bump up the power on the flash to make up for the stops lost?


 

If all things were equal then, yes. But since bumping up your flash wont help with the background, no. You would almost certainly get a majority of shots with a nearly black background. I think you would be better off with lower f-stop or raising the ISO.

Edit:  Nate, as I look at these pics again I think you could probably clone out those highlights.  Plenty of good shell to work with.


----------

